# Heres the full scoop on the jackson 7s at namm



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Nov 19, 2009)

I asked chris if they were still planning on bringing them out and what the street prices will be.

This was his response as of today

"Yes there will be 7 string neck thru soloists at winter NAMM. right now they are planning to street at 1200.00. Then soon after we will have more 7s in entry level price points and sig models as well... stay tuned"

Not what I was expecting but Ill buy a soloist 7.


----------



## norrin radcliff (Nov 19, 2009)

My soloist was one of my favorite guitars. Seems like they could be a good "large scale manufacture" competitor to ibanez.

Competition is good.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 19, 2009)

yea!entry level prices! fuckin country and my stupid money.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome. A 7 string soloist sound pretty sweet.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Nov 19, 2009)

7 String SLS TY PLZ


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah !!!!! entry level 

*Why Sebastian is happy ? he has a COW


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah, pretty much exactly what he said to me when I asked about the prototype. They'll have real (well, Ping, but they're 99% the same thing) Floyds on them, too, no TRS crap.

This has just landed on my "must acquire" list. I had kept playing with the idea of buying a Loomis or S7320 to get a 7 with a decent trem. Looks like my procrastination paid off for once.


----------



## JonesTown (Nov 19, 2009)

7 string soloist sounds cool to me


----------



## darren (Nov 19, 2009)

I just hope they make the headstock a little more sleek and proportional than the Stars hockey stick head they used on the prototype.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 19, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, pretty much exactly what he said to me when I asked about the prototype. They'll have real (well, Ping, but they're 99% the same thing) Floyds on them, too, no TRS crap.
> 
> This has just landed on my "must acquire" list. I had kept playing with the idea of buying a Loomis or S7320 to get a 7 with a decent trem. Looks like my procrastination paid off for once.



So Mike does this mean it's actually finally happening?


----------



## MrRedRaider (Nov 19, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> 7 String SLS TY PLZ



 !


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 19, 2009)

ajdehoogh said:


> So Mike does this mean it's actually finally happening?



Yep. Since it's a SL3, it's a Pro model, and not a USA, but you gotta start somewhere!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Nov 19, 2009)

hmmm... not a jackson fan, so i won't buy one, but hopefully they will sell well. this, in turn, might inspire ibanez to make more 7's!


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 19, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> Yep. Since it's a SL3, it's a Pro model, and not a USA, but you gotta start somewhere!



True. It is a start. Congrats on your procrastination!


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 19, 2009)

OMG I think....crap








i hope they have some mid level 7's as well!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 19, 2009)

$1200 for that isn't half bad IMO especially considering the price increases on the COW lately.


----------



## The Echthros (Nov 19, 2009)

it seems that is the going price for a decent guitar nowadays. look at al the high end LTDs and Ibanez guitars going for about the same. This will be a MIJ if it the Pro Series, right? ESP and Ibanez needa watch out....I think this guitar will inevitably shit on their current offerings...and I'm not even a jackson fanboi!


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Nov 19, 2009)

Im very excited


----------



## The Echthros (Nov 19, 2009)

now if they can just avoid the temptation of throwing EMGs in it...


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 19, 2009)

they dont need EMG's, they need passive PU's or blackouts


----------



## Neil (Nov 19, 2009)

It's 25.5" I assume? Whats the chance of them ever introducing a 27" neck through soloist?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 19, 2009)

Ping makes a 7 string trem?


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 19, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Ping makes a 7 string trem?



OEM only. I think the "cheap" Dean RC and the Loomis are using it now, too.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 19, 2009)

Neil said:


> It's 25.5" I assume? Whats the chance of them ever introducing a 27" neck through soloist?



Do you know how long *this* has taken? Let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 19, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> OEM only. I think the "cheap" Dean RC and the Loomis are using it now, too.



So...the expensive $3000 RC model is using a TRS trem, and the cheap(er) import is using a Ping? Can anyone explain that? 

If I didn't have the KxK's incoming I'd be all over this shit. Is that $1200 price tag the estimated street price or MSRP?


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a COW7 and I really think this thing is going to be an incredible guitar for $1200 if its MIJ.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll wait for a Jackson Stars version with a bound ebony board and mop sharks (or a USA select, but they seem dead set against that), but this is a good start.



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Is that $1200 price tag the estimated street price or MSRP?



has to be street unless they're doing a major price decrease - a regular SL3 is MSRP $1750 or so and street ~1200.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Nov 19, 2009)

I have been waiting for this ever since I got my SLSMG. If the headstock does not look like a fucking goalie stick this will be my next 7. The 4x3 SLS is my favorite 7 string headstock over all but I def. I Won't get my hopes up on that. 

Not to make you uncomfortable mike..but I have fapped all over your CS in my head more than once. It is the nicest 7 I have ever seen.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 19, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> I have been waiting for this ever since I got my SLSMG. If the headstock does not look like a fucking goalie stick this will be my next 7. The 4x3 SLS is my favorite 7 string headstock over all but I def. I Won't get my hopes up on that.
> 
> Not to make you uncomfortable mike..but I have fapped all over your CS in my head more than once. It is the nicest 7 I have ever seen.



Uh, thanks. I think.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Nov 19, 2009)

No....

Thank you. I feel like I should buy you dinner.


----------



## The Echthros (Nov 19, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> So...the expensive $3000 RC model is using a TRS trem, and the cheap(er) import is using a Ping? Can anyone explain that?
> 
> If I didn't have the KxK's incoming I'd be all over this shit. Is that $1200 price tag the estimated street price or MSRP?



I think the TRS on the US version is more about artist spec. RC played Ibanez for a while...maybe he just preferes the feel of those low profile bridges and there was no way on hell Dean was gonna let him have an Ibanez bridge. Last I checked there really arent any low profile bridges for 7s. Even floyd rose offers a low profile version only in a 6er.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 19, 2009)

I know that's why he's using the TRS, but why would they put the superior bridge on the import?  Why not stick with the TRS on the cheap(er) guitar?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 19, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> Do you know how long *this* has taken? Let's not get ahead of ourselves.


didn't they have an import 27" baritone before? I remember them discontinuing it rather quickly lol.


----------



## vhmetalx (Nov 19, 2009)

when was this when i was buying my 7?


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 19, 2009)

darren said:


> I just hope they make the headstock a little more sleek and proportional than the Stars hockey stick head they used on the prototype.


 
Yeah, I feel the same way. That would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Nov 19, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> The 4x3 SLS is my favorite 7 string headstock over all but I def. I Won't get my hopes up on that.


 
SLS headstock! Yes!


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 19, 2009)

ONLY 1200!!!! YES! Passives please.........if so I'm totally going to get one as my first 7.


----------



## kmanick (Nov 19, 2009)

well I guess a 7 string SL3 is better than nothing.
I wonder if it will be h/s/s like an SL3 or H/H like the SL4.
I was hoping for bound ebony and an OFR but I guess unbound rosewood
is a start.
Can't wait to see them, I may have to grab one to compliment my incoming BRJ 7


----------



## C-PIG (Nov 19, 2009)

rosewood finger boards = fail


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Nov 19, 2009)

A 7 string soloist you say?  i'm going to own 1 or 2 of them


----------



## Decipher (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome! Good to hear that Jackson's releasing a non-sig 7!!


----------



## vigil785 (Nov 19, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I know that's why he's using the TRS, but why would they put the superior bridge on the import?  Why not stick with the TRS on the cheap(er) guitar?


 

The way I understand it is: The guy that was making the LO-TRS Pro (Takuechi I think) died and there is an issue halting production due to owner rights or something. The RC7X was supposed to have the same bridge that the USA RC7 has but due to the circumstances they are getting the OFR type to ensure they dont run out of the other ones for the USA model. I heard that the Takuechi trems were petty high quality though.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 19, 2009)

*writes down another booth to check out at NAMM*

Very cool!


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 19, 2009)

Off-topic, but Takuechi trems in general are pretty high quality. The jt-580LP on many import Jacksons is made by them and has always worked great for me. I think they also made the trem on the RG7420, and mine works perfectly and actually has a better feel than an OFR to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 19, 2009)

The TRS trems get a bad rap because for awhile the only TRS trems in use were low-end models, such as the Lo-TRS II. If set-up properly, a quality TRS should be able to hold it's own against an OFR and similar trems.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 19, 2009)

A 7 String Jackson Soloist @ 1200 would be ideal. My old soloist 6'er was the best and my fav guitar. However I have a feeling they'll put EMGs in there which is no prob cuz I'm a huge fan of blackouts.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 19, 2009)

So the 2027X w blackouts sounds killer or what?


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 19, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> A 7 String Jackson Soloist @ 1200 would be ideal. My old soloist 6'er was the best and my fav guitar. However I have a feeling they'll put EMGs in there which is no prob cuz I'm a huge fan of blackouts.



For this month anyway.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 19, 2009)

$1200 would be a great price point, but if it's rosewood like the SL3 I'll be pretty disappointed. The ESP Horizon 7 Standard Series isn't too much more money and is an incredible piece. Not to mention all the neck-thru Agiles you can get for $600.

Hopefully it'll be something nice to compete with the RG1527s of the world.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 19, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> So the 2027X w blackouts sounds killer or what?


Yeah it sounds amazing. It's like the perfect combo of mahogany+actives. The BOs sound alot more passive than EMGs which suites me just fine.


ajdehoogh said:


> For this month anyway.


Ahem - I have your pups - so stfu. Also nothing wrong with owning another 7.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 20, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> $1200 would be a great price point, but if it's rosewood like the SL3 I'll be pretty disappointed. The ESP Horizon 7 Standard Series isn't too much more money and is an incredible piece. Not to mention all the neck-thru Agiles you can get for $600.
> 
> Hopefully it'll be something nice to compete with the RG1527s of the world.



The ESP costs almost 50% more and only comes in lame black with a TOM bridge.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 20, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> The ESP costs almost 50% more and only comes in lame black with a TOM bridge.



Doesn't ESP have that ugly 12th fret inlay ? each to their own I guess....


----------



## C-PIG (Nov 20, 2009)

I am a jackson fan but i would take the ESP over any jackson import any day of the week.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 20, 2009)

This is of great interest to me - can't wait to see the Winter NAMM reports


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 20, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Ahem - I have your pups - so stfu. Also nothing wrong with owning another 7.


----------



## budda (Nov 20, 2009)

If it has a TOM, colour me interested (once I can try it out for how the neck feels)


----------



## Loomer (Nov 20, 2009)

According to Chris Cannella of Jackson, all new Jackson 7's will be Floyd-equipped. I remember something about all of 'em having EMG's as well.


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 20, 2009)

Loomer said:


> According to Chris Cannella of Jackson, all new Jackson 7's will be Floyd-equipped. I remember something about all of 'em having EMG's as well.



Make a Jackson Kelly with floyd and I'll start thinking about selling a liver


----------



## Metalus (Nov 20, 2009)

Is it only gonna be an SL3 model? Id KILL for an SLSMG 7 string Soloist. I still dont have the 6 string version but i want that one too. A 7 string version of it would be icing on my 7 string cake 

Damn i now have to rethink my next 7. This or one of the new Agiles...


----------



## deadcricket (Nov 20, 2009)

Metalus said:


> Is it only gonna be an SL3 model? Id KILL for an SLSMG 7 string Soloist. I still dont have the 6 string version but i want that one too. A 7 string version of it would be icing on my 7 string cake
> 
> Damn i now have to rethink my next 7. This or one of the new Agiles...


 
I've been considering an Agile, but since I've never played one and I loved my DKMG 6er.. Well, I'm going to wait until these come out, I think.

Or, I'll cave and get both. I've never heard of a limit to the number of 7s a person can own.


----------



## Valserp (Nov 20, 2009)

deadcricket said:


> I've never heard of a limit to the number of 7s a person can own.



I think it's around 777. It's right there in the Bible


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Nov 20, 2009)

C-PIG said:


> I am a jackson fan but i would take the ESP over any jackson import any day of the week.



I don't know about that...the Mark Mortan sign is of USA quality imo.


----------



## 777 (Nov 20, 2009)

If it has a Painted neck or 707 sized pups im gona fucking cry seriously...

Im sick off all new 7s coming out with emgs..... the only reason im not currently the owner of an agile


----------



## bibz (Nov 20, 2009)

I just want to know how long we'll have to wait for the USA 7's. I love my jap jacksons but if I'm droppin' big coin on a guitar (as I hope too early next year, product willing...) I dont want to sacrifice!

And seriously, if they are stupid enough to release a KV7, the mother of all cool guitars, with anything related to the trivium dooshbags it'll be marketing suicide.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 20, 2009)

777 said:


> If it has a Painted neck or 707 sized pups im gona fucking cry seriously...
> 
> Im sick off all new 7s coming out with emgs..... the only reason im not currently the owner of an agile



It will have both. Soloists have painted necks in general, and the prototypes all have EMGs. EMG = OEM market-share building.


----------



## darren (Nov 20, 2009)

Also, could somebody PLEASE tell Jackson that if they're going to put sharkfin inlays on a seven, at LEAST scale them up so they fill the fretboard properly. 

Thank you, that is all.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 20, 2009)

bibz said:


> I just want to know how long we'll have to wait for the USA 7's. I love my jap jacksons but if I'm droppin' big coin on a guitar (as I hope too early next year, product willing...) I dont want to sacrifice!
> 
> And seriously, if they are stupid enough to release a KV7, the mother of all cool guitars, with anything related to the trivium dooshbags it'll be marketing suicide.



Why? Trivium - even though I dislike them - have a big presence.

Chris mentioned USAs to follow, but hold on to your wallet, I suspect. Fortunately, I don't need a USA for a Floyd fix.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 20, 2009)

darren said:


> Also, could somebody PLEASE tell Jackson that if they're going to put sharkfin inlays on a seven, at LEAST scale them up so they fill the fretboard properly.
> 
> Thank you, that is all.



They haven't done it yet - even the CS guitars don't have them scaled up, but they do look better because of the binding.


----------



## 777 (Nov 20, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> It will have both. Soloists have painted necks in general, and the prototypes all have EMGs. EMG = OEM market-share building.



Well no jackson 7 for me then .... FML and fuck guitar companies for not offering passive 7's.....


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 20, 2009)

777 said:


> Well no jackson 7 for me then .... FML and fuck guitar companies for not offering passive 7's.....



 Same. I guess mr. ernie ball may be getting my money after all


----------



## Petef2007 (Nov 20, 2009)

would be nice to get a rhoads/king V 7 thats a bit better than the old RR7R i'm playing now. Also, heres hoping they don't jam EMGs in all the new 7s


----------



## MacTown09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Sounds pretty awesome to me! Hopefully it doesnt got EMGs...


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 20, 2009)

777 said:


> Well no jackson 7 for me then .... FML and fuck guitar companies for not offering passive 7's.....



There's a way around this, you know - Duncan's Custom Shop will make passives to fit the EMG holes, and some other companies are, too.

My suggestion for all of you that DON'T want EMGs would be to email Jackson and tell them that!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 20, 2009)

I want a 7 string SLSMG that weighs less than nothing, like the 6 string SLSMG's.


----------



## Demeyes (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm definately going to pick up the soloist import. My 2 favourite 6 strings I have are my 2 soloists, the import one is not all that far the US one so I'm happy enough to get an import 7 from them too. I'm really hoping they release it in a few colours others than black. The EMG and floyd thing isn't ideal but I can live with it.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 20, 2009)

Emperoff said:


> Make a Jackson Kelly with floyd and I'll start thinking about selling a liver



A liver? Fuck, I'll sell my feet if I have to 



eaeolian said:


> Why? Trivium - even though I dislike them - have a big presence.



Exactly. To anyone who think it'd be "terrible marketing", look at just how BIG Trivium is. Just because you don't like them doesn't mean it's a bad decision 



777 said:


> Well no jackson 7 for me then .... FML and fuck guitar companies for not offering passive 7's.....



You know pickups are swappable... Why let a little work get in the way of a guitar you really want? Buy pup rings and passive pickups - BANG you have passives. Or just leave the damn space there 



eaeolian said:


> There's a way around this, you know - Duncan's Custom Shop will make passives to fit the EMG holes, and some other companies are, too.
> 
> My suggestion for all of you that DON'T want EMGs would be to email Jackson and tell them that!



Exactly! Tell a company what you want and you just might get it, but if you never tell them and just refuse to buy it because of one tiny detail then the company will probably just end the series, which is bad for everyone.


----------



## bibz (Nov 21, 2009)

I think theres more then enough of a backlash over trivium to have it work negatively, thats all. Especially in a potentially burgeoning sect like 7-string. It needs to grow damnit!


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 21, 2009)

For $1200.00 I would probably stick with a Carvin and choose the wood used for the body and neck, ebony board, LFR, jumbo frets and pick my own colors and finish [clear matte satin].

That said the USA Soloist I had was my second favorite neck ever. +1 on the SLS head stock, that would be awesome on a 7! I would have to look at it for sure however all the Carvin options would be tough to beat at around $1200 usd.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 21, 2009)

bibz said:


> I think theres more then enough of a backlash over trivium to have it work negatively, thats all. Especially in a potentially burgeoning sect like 7-string. It needs to grow damnit!



Doesn't bother me at all, it's not like it's a hollywood undead or attack attack signature. I happen to like Trivum's latest album although the previous other ones were poo. Even though the guitar players aren't a Muhammed Suicmez or John Petrucci, they are capable players and a lot of people like them. The more 7's the better I say


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 21, 2009)

HaloHat said:


> For $1200.00 I would probably stick with a Carvin and choose the wood used for the body and neck, ebony board, LFR, jumbo frets and pick my own colors and finish [clear matte satin].
> 
> That said the USA Soloist I had was my second favorite neck ever. +1 on the SLS head stock, that would be awesome on a 7! I would have to look at it for sure however all the Carvin options would be tough to beat at around $1200 usd.


depends on if you like Carvins and the "carvin sound" or not


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 21, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> depends on if you like Carvins and the "carvin sound" or not



And the Carvin Pickup route


----------



## Vstro (Nov 22, 2009)

This is a great idea.. I just hope they don't screw it up!


----------



## natspotats (Nov 22, 2009)

yes finally. i will aquire one of these somehow


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 22, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> depends on if you like Carvins and the "carvin sound" or not


 
True and good point as the stock Carvin p-u's would be outta there pretty quick ha. Maybe the DiMarzio Crunch&Liquid would be what I try first as I have not used them but I do like the D-Sonic's I have had. 

I also wish Carvin would just charge the bit extra for the OFR like my MIK Loomis has, it really works nicely. Per Carvin it is due to their neck width that they use the LFR with a tad narrower string spacing than the OFR.

For the money I LUST Carvins.


----------



## drdistortion (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Jackson! By the way, it may be the 7 string version of slat , not sl-3.


----------



## kherman (Nov 22, 2009)

*WILL IT HAVE 24 FRETS THIS TIME!!!!*

22 frets on the DR7T was epic fail (imho).


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 22, 2009)

kherman said:


> 22 frets on the DR7T was epic fail (imho).



That entire line up of the DR7, DR7T, DX7 etc all were epic fail. This stuff if true should be of way way better quality.

I'm listening and waiting patiently for a 7 string dinky or soloist....


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh god... oh no  I'm going to have to buy this, and I'm broke. Great.
Jacksons are my first love, I only really play Ibanez because they make absolutely fantastic 7s, and pretty damn amazing 6s too, but given the choice I'd go with Jackson, and if they release a shit-hot 7 string, well, it's going to have to be mine!

I've never actually played any of the existing Jackson 7s though. But i hear they are poop  Hope this is gonna live up to Jackson soloist standard!


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 24, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> I've never actually played any of the existing Jackson 7s though. But i hear they are poop






To be honest I really liked the DR7 - with better pickups. Personally I would take a DR7 over an RG1527/Xiphos7 any day, and the COW7 is absolutely amazing.

Go find a Jackson 7 and play it


----------



## BigBaldIan (Nov 25, 2009)

This is doing nothing for my GAS. Almost every 7 I've played has felt uncomfortable after a week or two (thank you I.T.) however Jackson necks are so damn comfy for me I may risk it!


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 25, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> That entire line up of the DR7, DR7T, DX7 etc all were epic fail. This stuff if true should be of way way better quality.
> 
> I'm listening and waiting patiently for a 7 string dinky or soloist....



My KE7 (which is from the same line) plays and sounds wonderfully. You can see that the finish is bland, but after putting new pickups and hardware on it there's nothing I can complain 

In fact, as the neck is so awesome (on mine at least, much better than any Ibanez I've had), I've been considering having a new body built for it.


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 25, 2009)

double post


----------



## CloudAC (Nov 25, 2009)

Looking like a hopeful NAMM for us 7 stringers!


----------



## HvisLysetTarOss (Dec 1, 2009)

Hopefully they release a 7-string version of the SL2H.  A 7-string SL2H-MAH would be even sweeter.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Dec 1, 2009)

I already told that there was a new 7 string Jackson soloist about 5 months ago, but no one seemed to follow my topic...


----------



## kmanick (Dec 1, 2009)

HvisLysetTarOss said:


> Hopefully they release a 7-string version of the SL2H.  A 7-string SL2H-MAH would be even sweeter.


 
this would be epic
this is basically what Bernie is building for me right now, except it's a rico not a jackson
I have an Sl2H-mah 6 string soloist and it's a beast.


----------



## TraceXCOBHCX (Dec 1, 2009)

last night I saw Corey Beaulieus new Signature, it looks like a Phil Demmel but its a 7 string


----------



## svart (Dec 9, 2009)

so, any news or pics?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 9, 2009)

TraceXCOBHCX said:


> last night I saw Corey Beaulieus new Signature, it looks like a Phil Demmel but its a 7 string


Any pics?


----------



## Skullet (Dec 9, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Any pics?


 Corey from Trivium, new sig Jackson.. - JCF Online
Also got his custom 6 that might be a sig aswell , i like


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 9, 2009)

I HATE Trivium, but I have to say that the V looks nice.. after all Jackson


----------



## Skullet (Dec 9, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> I HATE Trivium, but I have to say that the V looks nice.. after all Jackson


 +1 , I just hope the import model isn't covered with trivium everywhere


----------



## hairychris (Dec 9, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> That entire line up of the DR7, DR7T, DX7 etc all were epic fail. This stuff if true should be of way way better quality.



A few weeks down the line with the reply, but yeah. One of the early fixed bridge Korean (I think) Jackson 7s goes on record as being the worst playing guitar I've had the misfortune to try out!


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Dec 9, 2009)

The neck on that thing is beautiful.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 9, 2009)

hairychris said:


> A few weeks down the line with the reply, but yeah. One of the early fixed bridge Korean (I think) Jackson 7s goes on record as being the worst playing guitar I've had the misfortune to try out!



Had to be the Indonesian DX7 - Jackson doesn't make guitars in Korea.

Oh, and for the record, yeah, they're fuckin' terrible. I owned one.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 9, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The TRS trems get a bad rap because for awhile the only TRS trems in use were low-end models, such as the Lo-TRS II. If set-up properly, a quality TRS should be able to hold it's own against an OFR and similar trems.



I know I'm late to the party on this, but...

Unless they've improved the 7 string TRS quality a whole lot recently, users of the trem will tell you flat out that's not true. The 7 string version has had lots of issues with the knife edges wearing (very) prematurely, causing the trem to never return to tune, and the threads stripping out on saddle and locknut screws. Unless there's an "upgraded" version I don't know about, the Ping Floyd 7 is a far superior trem.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 9, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> Had to be the Indonesian DX7 - Jackson doesn't make guitars in Korea.
> 
> Oh, and for the record, yeah, they're fuckin' terrible. I owned one.



Did you play a DR7 ? Just curious.. 'cause I had a DR7 and I really liked it


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 9, 2009)

i know what my next 7 will be now!


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> I HATE Trivium, but I have to say that the V looks nice.. after all Jackson



I refuse to buy one with the dwarfed inlays  Is it so hard to make them the correct size, or at least offset them so they don't sit right in the middle.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 9, 2009)

Dwarfed inlays aren't a huge deal to me, the retarded looking bullshit behind the trem however is  I don't mind the extra points near the end of the horns, make it look kind of like a BRJ Vixen 7, but the other pointy shit there just looks retarded.


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 9, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Dwarfed inlays aren't a huge deal to me, the retarded looking bullshit behind the trem however is  I don't mind the extra points near the end of the horns, make it look kind of like a BRJ Vixen 7, but the other pointy shit there just looks retarded.


 agreed. I say keep it blank fretboard though.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 9, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Dwarfed inlays aren't a huge deal to me, the retarded looking bullshit behind the trem however is  I don't mind the extra points near the end of the horns, make it look kind of like a BRJ Vixen 7, but the other pointy shit there just looks retarded.



Am I the only one that thinks this looks a lot like a 7 string Demmelition?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 9, 2009)

Necrophagist777 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this looks a lot like a 7 string Demmelition?



I don't know what that is, so if it looks like this V I'd probably think it looked retarded too


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 9, 2009)

Machine Head guitarist 
It looks better than the Trivium one...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 9, 2009)

Doesn't look quite as bad, but still pretty dumb


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 9, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Doesn't look quite as bad, but still pretty dumb



each to their own ...
at least It's not a Dean


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 9, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Doesn't look quite as bad, but still pretty dumb



I dig it, that is if I was playing in a thrash band or something and if it had another string


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 9, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Did you play a DR7 ? Just curious.. 'cause I had a DR7 and I really liked it



I've played a couple of DR7s, and they were OK, but they were seriously overpriced - and a lot of them were dogs in the upper frets.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Dec 9, 2009)

I love the look of that Trivium Guitar although im not buying any more "metal shaped guitars"


----------



## SerratedSkies (Dec 9, 2009)

777 said:


> If it has a Painted neck or 707 sized pups im gona fucking cry seriously...
> 
> Im sick off all new 7s coming out with emgs..... the only reason im not currently the owner of an agile


 
I support this post 100%.


----------



## nihilism (Dec 9, 2009)

They will have EMG's...


----------



## misingonestring (Dec 9, 2009)

will they have floyds?


----------



## svart (Dec 10, 2009)

ah man... why can't they just keep it a regular CLASSY king-v shape...  this looks too much like they're going for the dean dime range in stead of taking the JACKSON goodies to the next level 

the extra cutouts are a serious dealbreaker for me, and I was so eagerly awaiting good news on jackson  guess I'll have to keep on looking for a secondhand ke-7 or rr-7 then...


----------



## Loomer (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, I'm still confident the coming superstrat shapes well be less... Horrifically, disgustingly hideous.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 10, 2009)

misingonestring said:


> will they have floyds?



Yes, they will.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 10, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> Had to be the Indonesian DX7 - Jackson doesn't make guitars in Korea.
> 
> Oh, and for the record, yeah, they're fuckin' terrible. I owned one.



Ah, OK. I wasn't sure exactly where it came from but I know that it wasn't Japanese!

You know what? I was actually considering getting one, tried it, damn it failed. I would have been playing 7s for years longer then I have if it had been even vaguely playable.


----------



## sepherus (Dec 10, 2009)

I know this is late but.... YAY ALDER!!!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 11, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> I know I'm late to the party on this, but...
> 
> Unless they've improved the 7 string TRS quality a whole lot recently, users of the trem will tell you flat out that's not true. The 7 string version has had lots of issues with the knife edges wearing (very) prematurely, causing the trem to never return to tune, and the threads stripping out on saddle and locknut screws. Unless there's an "upgraded" version I don't know about, the Ping Floyd 7 is a far superior trem.



What does the trem have to do with the lock nut? Both of the RG7s and UVs used the same locking nut, part number 2TL1UV48. 

I was not talking about the Lo-TRS (as found on the RG7420) either, but TRS trems in general. The TRS Pro for example is a great all around trem from what I've heard.

As for the Lo-TRS though, both of my RG7420s are fully functional, as are many of those on the guitar's of forum members here. Considering some of these are close to 10 years old, I'd say the TRS aren't too horrible. 

Though the Lo-TRS II is pretty shitty.


----------



## GiantBaba (Dec 11, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> Ping Floyd



I love their record "Dark Side of the Trem"


----------



## sepherus (Dec 13, 2009)

I didn't want to start a whole new thread since thise one isn't that old yet. I just got an email back from Chris Cannella about the 7s and such.



> Yes. the rumor is true. We are coming out with a ton of new stuff as well as the new Soloist artchtop 7 strings at NAMM. Neckthrough, Floyd Rose but yes with EMG's. We absolutely fell in love with the combination of the alder neckthrough and EMG's but.. if that is not your cup of tea, they can easily be changed out. EMG is completely solderless so its just a quick pop out for you. They will also be offered in 6 st version. That is as much info as I am able to give but let me tell you, you wont be dissapointed. Thank you for the coment as well as your honest input. Jackson is devloped all around customers annd you are a part of the bloodline. Stay in touch and let me know your thoughts anytime!
> -Cannella



Did i just read a archtop soloist 7 in there? Even with the EMGs I am SOLD! I love me some arched tops. I don't think he got my point on why I'm not a fan of EMGs, in 6ers yeah, it is a quick fix... Oh well.


----------



## svart (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll keep hoping for a kelly or rhoads 7! but if my money goes up I'll probably land one of those extreme kv's here as well. too much GAS for another Jackson 7 lately!


----------



## TraceXCOBHCX (Jan 14, 2010)

We need a damn Rhoads with 7 strings, Floyd, 24 FREAKING FRETS, and a bound neck....


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm sooo bored of this EMG-on-all-guitars trend...


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 14, 2010)

HumanFuseBen said:


> hmmm... not a jackson fan, so i won't buy one, but hopefully they will sell well. this, in turn, might inspire ibanez to make more 7's!


 
And Carvin too. Ultra VC7, X220C7, Double Cut Semi Hollow 7 ...

+1 on the Kelly


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 14, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> I've played a couple of DR7s, and they were OK, but they were seriously overpriced - and a lot of them were dogs in the upper frets.



That series seems to be totally hit or miss, because the neck and fretwork on my KE-7 is absolutely fantastic


----------



## svart (Jan 14, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> That series seems to be totally hit or miss, because the neck and fretwork on my KE-7 is absolutely fantastic


 it is on my KE-7 as well! Had a RR-7 for a short period and that one also was fine (still too bad I had to sell it )


----------



## audibleE (Jan 14, 2010)

darren said:


> I just hope they make the headstock a little more sleek and proportional than the Stars hockey stick head they used on the prototype.



Hhahahah I commented the same thing on another post. That headstock was wretched.


----------

